

Fred Wilson says governmental European leaders are anti-innovation - imartin2k
http://meshedsociety.com/fred-wilson-it-is-very-unfortunate-that-the-most-important-leader-in-europe-is-against-net-neutrality/

======
jmnicolas
I would go as far as to say that governmental European leaders are anti-
Europe.

If they wanted to make Europeans sick of EU they wouldn't do a better job.

~~~
imartin2k
I think they actually believe they are pro-Europe. And to some extend I
understand: It's hard to race with an old, historical ship with all the
heritage against leaner, faster ships that have less weight to carry. Leaving
some of the weight behind is a tough decision (still it needs to happen imo).

